# All rucking, all the time...



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2017)

We're not exactly in the habit of spoonfeeding information here, but before you begin the next rucking thread please take a look at these...there are a lot.
I'll keep track of this thread and add quality links that are started outside of it.

*Knees and shin pain*
Rucking and Feet Health
Knee Health and Rucking
Shin Pain
Rucking problems...

*Boots*
Rucking Gait and Insoles
Rucking boots
Who makes the best Combat Boot?

*Socks*
PSA - 25% off Darn Tough socks, plus free shipping.
Recommendations for rucking socks?

*Misc*
Rucksacks
Rucking for A&S
Some rucking tweaks
Rubber Duck Alternatives?
Alternate Rucking Advice
Rucks During the Pipeline.
A Couple Questions (Rucking & more)
Revised Rucking information from the Wayback Machine
How do you guys like treadmills?


----------



## CQB (Dec 29, 2017)

Ruckin’ hell


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 29, 2017)

Ruck off!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 29, 2017)

I would also add for non-priors to check out Go Ruck events...they give a wee taste of the suck, but will definitely point out one's deficiencies.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2017)

Ruck 'n roll!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 29, 2017)

Motherruckers.


----------



## CQB (Dec 29, 2017)

Well I’ll be rucked!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2017)

Ruck-a-duck.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 29, 2017)

Ruck it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 29, 2017)

Go ruck yourself San Diego....


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2017)

The amount of ruckung is too damn high!


----------



## CDG (Dec 29, 2017)

I am sick and tired of these mother-rucking questions, on this mother-rucking forum!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Scubadew (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Topkick (Dec 31, 2017)

Ruck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2018)

LOL

This frivolity has run it’s course.  Thread is “stickied” as a reference and will be updated should unique “rucking” related topics warrant. 

- Locked -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2019)

Updated with Treadmill and "shin pain" threads.


----------

